# Verhalten bei MTB Rennen



## Edwindergrosse (1. März 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe vor, dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an einem MTB-Marathon (http://www.feen-bike-marathon.de/) teilzunehmen. Ich bin nur Hobbyfahrer und habe nur die Amition, nicht Letzter zu werden  Ich schätze, dass ich weder im Up- noch im Downhill-Teil der Strecke zu den schnellen gehören werde.

Die Runde hat wohl einen hohen Single-Trail-Anteil. 
Daher meine Frage: Gibt es da so eine Art Verhaltenskodex beim Überholen und so? Was "muss" ich machen, wenn ich merke, dass mich andere überholen wollen, was ja auf schmalen Trails recht schwierig ist? Sollte ich da rechts ranfahren und den hinter mir vorbei lassen oder soll mir das völlig egal sein, was hinter mir passiert? Ich will ja prinzipiell keinen behindern, so verbissen sehe ich den Wettkampf nicht... 

Wie läuft sowas in der Praxis ab?

Grüße
Edwin


----------



## JDEM (1. März 2019)

Lass die Leute überholen! Die werden dir ansagen aus welcher Richtung die kommen und du kannst schnellere eben vorbei lassen. Ist eigentlich normal so (auch wenn ich ewig keinen Marathon mehr gefahren bin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (1. März 2019)

"Wer sich auf dem Trail wie ein Arschloch benimmt, den soll der Blitz beim Kacken treffen!"

Diesen Schwur kann man allgemein gültig so stehen lassen. Du solltest schon versuchen Schnelleren Platz zu lassen, aber wer von dir verlangt rechts ran zu fahren hat auch keinen Sportsgeist. Bergab ist das auch eher kein Problem, es kommt aber gerade auf Marathons immer wieder sogar zu Staus auf Trailpassagen bergauf. Wenn man unfreiwillig absteigen muss: Runter von der Linie ! Bergauf wieder anfahren brems alle aus...


----------



## Ex4mp1e (1. März 2019)

Sofern ich das aus anderen Renn-Disziplinen kenne: Konzentrier dich auf die Strecke und die Leute vor dich. Am wichtigsten ist in erster Linie, dass du dich nicht lang machst und die Leute vor dir nicht übern Haufen fährst.
Willst du überholen, oder will dich jemand überholen, dann sollte derjenige, der überholen möchte, sich bemerkbar machen und dafür sorgen, dass er den Langsameren nicht behindert oder in Gefahr bringt, also auf eine geeignete Stelle warten.
Der zu Überholende kann / sollte es natürlich wenn möglich dem Überholenden möglichst leicht machen, also an einer breiteren Stelle des Trails vielleicht ein wenig Platz machen o.ä.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2019)

Die Promo Videos sehen spaßig aus 
Breitensport & Rücksichtnahme waren im Video gut zu erkennen.
Die meisten Überholmanöver sollte es vor der Einfahrt in einen der Trails geben.

Wer nicht auf dem Forstweg, sondern im Trail vorbei will, wird "rechts" oder "links rufen.
Ansonsten: lächeln und genießen


----------



## stengele (1. März 2019)

Das mit dem "Achtung rechts" und "Achtung links" funktioniert meistens recht gut, solange der Überholende keine recht/links- Schwäche hat (alles schon erlebt) dann kann es eng werden. 
Hilfreich ist es auch, beim ersten Rennen nicht unbedingt in die erste Startreihe drängeln. Lieber eher weiter hinten, ist Stressfreier und es fühlt sich besser an zu überholen, als überholt zu werden.


----------



## Edwindergrosse (1. März 2019)

Alles klar, habt alle vielen Dank für die Hinweise!


----------



## piff-paff-puff (2. März 2019)

...lächeln nicht vergessen


----------



## Edwindergrosse (2. März 2019)

piff-paff-puff schrieb:


> ...lächeln nicht vergessen


Keine Sorge, wir machen doch eh nur zum Spaß mit =)


----------



## Hafenmeister (11. März 2019)

Bei einem Marathon legt sich der Stress Recht schnell wenn du dich nicht ganz vorne aufstellst beim Start.  Beim Marathon gibt es keine Überrundung und die Fahrer 
die schnell unterwegs sind, sind vor dem ersten trail so positioniert dass die Fahrer die Du wirklich groß aufhalten würdest längst an dir vorbei gezogen sind.


----------



## TitusLE (12. März 2019)

Edwindergrosse schrieb:


> Ich will ja prinzipiell keinen behindern, so verbissen sehe ich den Wettkampf nicht...


Finde ich cool, dass du dir da im Vorfeld drüber Gedanken machst. 


stengele schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Achtung rechts" und "Achtung links" funktioniert meistens recht gut, solange der Überholende keine recht/links- Schwäche hat (alles schon erlebt) dann kann es eng werden.


Oder wenn der Überholte keinen Anlass sieht, dem Überholenden Platz zu machen. Auch schon erlebt. Ich habe ihn dann, nachdem der Schnellere, der uns beide überholt hat, angesprochen und gefragt, ob er das nicht gehört habe. Doch, hatte er, aber man müsse das ja nicht machen. 


Hafenmeister schrieb:


> Bei einem Marathon legt sich der Stress Recht schnell wenn du dich nicht ganz vorne aufstellst beim Start.


Grundsätzlich richtig. Aber es gibt idR verschieden lange Strecken. Da kann es passieren, dass die längere Runde 'ne extra Schleife macht und dann wieder auf "deine" Strecke zurück kommt. Oder die Kurzstrecke startet später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (12. März 2019)

Lustig ist immer, wenn die Burschen im Anstieg nix auf die Piste bringen und dann meinen, sie müssten mit Kamikaze-Fahrstil im Trail alles niederwalzen. Meist sind beim nächsten Anstieg die selben Startnummern dann wieder vor einem


----------



## Tapir (15. März 2019)

Stucka schrieb:


> Lustig ist immer, wenn die Burschen im Anstieg nix auf die Piste bringen und dann meinen, sie müssten mit Kamikaze-Fahrstil im Trail alles niederwalzen. Meist sind beim nächsten Anstieg die selben Startnummern dann wieder vor einem


Lustig sind die ,die nur bergauf und auf der Graden Waldautobahn was auf die Piste bringen. Sollen se Rennrad fahren


----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2019)

Stucka schrieb:


> Lustig ist immer, wenn die Burschen im Anstieg nix auf die Piste bringen und dann meinen, sie müssten mit Kamikaze-Fahrstil im Trail alles niederwalzen. Meist sind beim nächsten Anstieg die selben Startnummern dann wieder vor einem



Mich nerven immer die Jungs, die bergauf kotzend noch vorbeidrängeln müssen, nur um dann bergab in bester Klemmklötenmanier im Trail rumzutaumeln... 
Alles eine Frage des Standpunkts, am Ende fahren alle Fahrrad...


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2019)

wo im marathonfeld haltet ihr euch auf, dass ihr solche erlebnisse habt?


----------



## Tapir (15. März 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wo im marathonfeld haltet ihr euch auf, dass ihr solche erlebnisse habt?



Vorletzter Platz


----------



## FirstGeneration (15. März 2019)

Man sollte einfach seine gute Kinderstube nicht vergessen, auch auf dem Rad nicht und wie immer im Leben, man sieht sich immer mind 2x  ( meist sieht man sich sowieso bei jedem Rennen und die allseits Bekannten fahren eh auch noch RR und Cross).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (18. März 2019)

Den grössten Stress hat man im Mittelfeld, die ganz vorne und ganz hinten sind entspanntesten.

Ein (Semi)profi im Endspurt aufs Podium ist mental relaxter als manche Hobbyfahrer kurz nach dem Start mit Blick auf Platz 527 gesamt und Platz 172 AK.

So meine Erfahrungen, besonders mal bei einem Rennen, wo es im die Marathon-DM ging. Meine kürzere Strecke verlief teilweise mit der Langstrecke der DM-Pros. Ich hatte Defekt, rechts vom Trail bergab geschoben, alle Schnellen an mir flüssig und kommentarlos vorbei. Mit zunehmeder Mittelfeldfahrer-Dichte wurde das Geschrei immer größer. Und zwar von denen die meinten, selbst wenn ich mein Rad nebendran durchs Dickicht tragen würde, immer noch mitten auf dem Trail stehen würde. Als der Zug dann endlich durch war, kehrte mit der Vorbeifahrt der Biergartenbiker wieder Ruhe ein.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. März 2019)

Ich kann nur von Crossrennen sprechen: Ansage der Richtung vor dem Überholen, nicht behindern (wer macht sowas denn mit Absicht??), und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Meist gibt es auch vor dem Start eine Ansage des Veranstalter, oder steht irgendwo in der Rennausschreibung. Muss aber auch zugeben das im Rennmodus und mit steigendem Tunnelblick die ein oder andere Ansage fehlt...

Persönlich sehe ich Rennen als sehr gutes Training an - für eine Biergartenmentalität wäre mir die Zeit zu schade, mein Kampfgeist wird im Rennen geweckt  - einfach das Gefühl haben mein Bestes gegeben zu haben. Es macht auch mega Spaß konzentriert zu ballern ohne Rücksicht auf Wanderer, Tiere, Gegenverkehr nehmen zu müssen... 

Am Feenbike-Marathon wollte ich auch teilnehmen, ohne Mtb gabs aber keine Zulassung. (Technisch kann ich das fahren, aber das Verständnis der Veranstalter ist Cyclocross=Rennrad=keine MTB-Erfahrung)


----------

